# Virtualisierung eines laufenden gentoo servers?

## Craven66

Hallo wie kann ich einen laufenden Gentoo Server für eine Testumgebung virtualisieren damit er mit VMware oder Virtualbox funktioniert?

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 31 Aug 2010 00:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.2.3-r1, 2.3.5-r3, 2.4.3-r4, 2.5.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.4.3-r4, 1.5.22

sys-devel/make:      3.81

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/Gentoo ftp://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/Gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

USE="3dnow acl berkdb bzip2 clearpasswd cli cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dri flash fortran gd gdbm gif gpm iconv idn imap jpeg mbox mmx modules mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection sasl session spl sse ssl sysfs tiff unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

vielen Dank.

----------

## mrsteven

Im Wiki gibt es Anleitungen, wie man ein solches System von Beginn an aufbaut. Wenn du ein bestehendes System in eine virtuelle Maschine packen willst, dann musst du im Wesentlichen nur den Kernel anpassen (X läuft auf einem Server ja normalerweise nicht  :Wink:  ).

Für Virtualbox kannst du mal hier schauen: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Virtualbox_Guest

Mir hat's allerdings mal nach einem größeren Update mein Image zerhechselt (Filesystem im Image war unwiederherstellbar im Eimer), deswegen bin ich mit Virtualbox etwas vorsichtig geworden.

Für Vmware gibt es eine ähnliche Anleitung: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/VMware_Guest

An deiner Stelle würde ich zunächst einen passenden Kernel mit den nötigen Treibern (siehe Wiki-Artikel) erzeugen, den du zusätzlich in das Grub-Menü einträgst. Anschließend erzeugst du ein Image aus der/den Partition(en) des aktuellen Systems für Virtualbox/Vmware. Wie das genau geht weiß ich gerade nicht, ich denke aber zu beiden Virtualisierungslösungen werden entsprechende Tools mitgeliefert.

Vielleicht kann dir aber auch noch jemand helfen, der sich damit etwas besser auskennt...  :Wink: 

----------

